# سؤال عن التايلوز cmc peg



## khalidfor (9 يونيو 2010)

اول شيء احب ان اشكر جميع المشاركين في هذا المنتدى المعطاء

السؤال 
هل عند نقع التايلوز بالماء يتحول الى خليط يشبه الجل ام يتحول ال خليط مثل العسل
وماهو الفرق بين التايلوز وال cmc وهل التايلوز افضل من ال cmc 
وهناك مادة اسمها ([FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]peg ([/FONT] [FONT=&quot]polyethylene glycol [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]هل هذه المادة افضل من التايلوز 
مع كامل احترامي وشكري العميق لهذا المنتدى​


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (9 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اولا cmc والتيلوز مواد سليلوزية مجمدة للماء امالمادة بولي ايثلين جليكول فهي مادة سائلة تدخل في مجال الدهانات كمادة موسعة للغراء وليس لها صلة بالسليلوزات اما الفرق بين cmcوالتيلوز فهو فرق شاسع حيث يعتمد تصنيف السليلوزات علي درجة اللزوجة التي يعطيها وزن معين منها لكمية ثابتة من الماء لذا فان التيلوز درجة لزوجتة تتراوح من 50000 الي 100000 اما بالنسبة ل cmc فان درجة لزوجتة تتراوح من 2000 الي 5000 فقط مع شكري


----------



## Imads11 (10 يونيو 2010)

اضيف لما افادنا به أخونا علاء [ان البولي ايتلين غليكول يستخدم أيضاً كمادة مثخنة وهو يدخل في صناعة مستحضرات التجميل والشامبو ويأتي على شكلين بودرة وسائل حسب النمرة


----------



## دى ماركو (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمدي فارس محمد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

التيلوز سريع التشتت بالماء بخلاف cmc يحتاج للكثير من التقليب وان لم يقلب جيدا يكلكع كما ان التيلوز يعطي ثقل اكثر وهناك انواع منه منها من يذوب في وسط حمضي واخر يذوب في وسيط متعادل ويكلكع اذا اضيف في وسط قلويويمكن ان يضاف اي محلول قلوي بعد تشتته بالماء


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ما هى الطريقة المثلى والصحيحة لإذابة التايلوز فى الماء دون أن يكلكع 

وكذلك ما هى الطريقة المثلى والصحيحة لإذابة ال سى ام سى فى الماء دون أن يكلكع 

ارجوا الطريقتين مع التفصيل "؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي فارس محمد (1 نوفمبر 2010)

التيلوز سهل التشتت بالماء وهو يذوب بسهوله مع التقليب ويحتاج وقت حتي يغلظ ولو عايز تسرع ذوبانه ضع قليل من الصودا السائله
اما السي ام سي فانه يترك في الماء يوم علي الاقل للذوبان


----------



## alzwati (7 مارس 2011)

يا اخواني انا من مصر ومحتاج مادة cmc ضروري ضروري جدا - من اي مكان ممكن احصل عليها الرجاء المساعدة
علي وجه السرعه


----------



## صالح ولى الله (7 مارس 2011)

اكيد هتلقيها من شارع الجيش فى القاهرة

او اسال فى اى محل كيماويات موجودة عندك يمكن تلقيها


----------



## alzwati (7 مارس 2011)

دورت عليها كتير في شارع الجيش وعرفت انها مصانع البويات بتستخدمها وبتستوردها بكميات كبير 
لكن هي غير متوفره لجمهور


----------



## لوف ستي (7 مارس 2011)

مساء الخير
السيد الزواتي الكريم
مادة السي ام سي تستعمل غالبا لصناعة الصابون والمنظفات اكتر من الدهانات

اوصل عند اي مصنع صابون او منظفات ولو كان مصنع صغير حتوجدها عنده او حيدلك فين

تحياتي


----------



## عبد الناصرالساعاتي (7 مارس 2011)

التيلوز الألماني المستخدم في صناعة الدهانات نوعين عيار 10000 - وعيار 100000
ويوجد في الشركة السويدية اكزونوبل


----------



## alzwati (8 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكم اخواني علي الاهتمام وتقديركم الكريم لطلبي


----------



## alzwati (8 مارس 2011)

اخي عبد الناصر لو تكرمت هل التيلوز يمكن استخدامة كبديل عن cmc علما انة سيستخدم لربط كربونات الكالسيوم لصنع قالب متماسك من كربونات الكالسيوم يسهل استخدام في النحت وعمل اشكال فنية


----------



## عبد الناصرالساعاتي (8 مارس 2011)

أخي العزيز لا يمكن استخدام مادة cmc عوضا عن التيلوز لان التيلوز يعطي كثافة عالية


----------



## اسراء الخريسات (9 مارس 2011)

سؤالي عن مادة التيلوز والcmc 
اريد استخدام احدى المادتين دون اذابتها في الماء بخلطها مع عجينة مصنوعة من السكر وبياض البيض واريد معرفة ايها تعطي ليونة للمادة اكثر او تجعل العجينة (سترتش) اكثر؟؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## قمحاوى جلهوم (11 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
ماهى الطريقه المثلى لاضافه ماده التايلوز للصابون السائل لكى يصبح الصابون نقى وشفاف وثقي


----------



## dr.neno (23 أبريل 2011)

alzwati قال:


> دورت عليها كتير في شارع الجيش وعرفت انها مصانع البويات بتستخدمها وبتستوردها بكميات كبير
> لكن هي غير متوفره لجمهور


أخي الكريم الcmc متواجد في شارع الجيش عن 7 أو 8 شركات 
بس للاسف بيتباع شكارة 25كيلو 
ويمكنك الإستغناء عنة بإستخدام التايلوز الكوري (سامسونج) وهو 60000 وحدة 
وهو أفضل من الصيني (الصيني مكتوب علية 100000 بس هو الفعلي 20000)
ومتوسط سعر الكيلو بيكون ما بين 55 جنية ولغاية 75 جنية (وده الالماني)
وأفضل طريقة لدوبانة هي وضع قليل من الصودا السائلة مع 50 جرام على البرميل


----------



## mansour abdalla (28 أبريل 2011)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## عادل الصياد (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## mohammadelrayees (5 يوليو 2011)

يا جماعة ذوبان التايلوز بيكون في الماء لانة بينحل في الماء ثم اضافة الصودا على محلول التايلوزفي الماء وذلك للتغليظ


----------



## fransis (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## محمد سمير سعد (25 فبراير 2012)

ممكن اسأل ما هي الكميه المطلوب اضافتها من التيلوز الى 20كيلو شامبو؟


----------



## محمد سمير سعد (25 فبراير 2012)

ممكن اعرف ما هي المواصفات الجيدة لأنتاج شامبو جيد ؟


----------



## وائل المحمدي (26 فبراير 2012)

بالنسبة لأفضل طريقة لإذابة التيلوز يتم وضعه في الماء أولا ثم تقليبه وإضافة أي كمية صودا بسيطة ويستمر في التقليب الجيد أطول فترةممكنة


----------



## جابر ابوزيد سيد (16 يناير 2015)

التيلوز-HEC-هيدروكسي إيثيل سيليلوز وCMC-كربوكسي ميثيل سيليلوز من نفس عائلة السيلسلوز ويطلق عليها اسم Cellulose Gum-أي صمغيات السيليلوز - والفرق بينهما يتمثل اساسا في الوزن الجزيئي للمركب Mol.Wt.-حيث أن صاحب الوزن الجزيئي الاعلي يعطي لزوجة أكبر وغالبا مايكون هو التيلوز - كما ان التيلوز يذوب بسهولة اكبر في الماء الساخن- 40 درجة مئوية- وللإذبة ضع الماء الساخن ثم ضع علية المادة رشات مع التقليب - والمواد موجودة بكثرة في شارع الجيش بالعتبة - أما ال PEG-البولي ايثيلين جليكول فليس أفضل منهما في الزوجة


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير:56:


----------

